# It STINKS!



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

So I did a major WC last night on my 120g then added Pimafix as one of my calvus was injured quite badly when I was on vacation and had fungus growing on the wound.

I have never used Pima/Melafix before and I was not pleased with the smell once I opened the box. Oh well, it seems to work great though. The fungus subsided quite a bit when I checked out the calvus this morning. I guess this is like the Buckley's of Aquaria medications.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yup, I noticed that too, it smells very...mediciney.

Did you increase the aeration on the tank? I noticed that mela/pimafix lowers the dissolved oxygen more than some other meds do.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I have enough aeration in the tank.  I have an Eheim 2217, Eheim 2250 and AC110.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It is smelly eh? I used it on the ornate when he got alll scraped up and it really worked well.

The only fish i never use it on are betta or gourami. But otherwise i really like the stinky stuff lol


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

did Jay Sherman join the board? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jay_Sherman#Jay_Sherman

It stinks! it stinks!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

There's something wrong with me (this i know) I like the smell!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I like the smell of the pimafix. Not the melafix though for some reason.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Neither of the *fix products bother me either - I kind of like them. IIRC Melafix is derived from the melaluca - or "tea tree" ... I've seen air fresheners containing it. And Pimafix is derived from the bay rum tree - a close relative or possibly the one we get bay leaves for allspice and cooking from.

That's kind of why I like them - they're basically natural products.

Hey Gunner - you're not one of those "scent sensitive" folks who ask coworkers to stop wearing cologne and perfume are you?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cologne and perfume in moderation is great...it's the ppl that think they are fish and the cologne and perfume are water they swim in that really hurts the senses.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, cologne doesn't bother me but as Riceburner said, in moderation. If you gag everytime you take a whiff then it's way too much.

I don't mind Tea Tree scents but I guess I'm treating the whole 120g so that's a lot of Pimafix.  The entire living room/dining room smelled of it.

twoheadedfish: the Jay Sherman episode of the Simpsons was one of my fave.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I put in the Melafix the other day and it was not as bad as the Pimafix. It still smells so much like medicine though. But definitely not as strong as Pima. I think it's working though, it seems the wound on the Calvus is healing. This one's definitely a trooper. With such a huge wound it's still quite active and has been competing for food the whole time.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> I think it's working though, it seems the wound on the Calvus is healing. This one's definitely a trooper. With such a huge wound it's still quite active and has been competing for food the whole time.


Glad to hear you (and the Calvus) are having success with the treatment. With that news and a few days into the treatments now, you may be halfway to getting the "hospital smell" out of your living room. 

What kind of wound is it or do you know? Was it a bite or did he gouge himself on the rocks or something?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Most likely attacked by the Daffodils protecting the spawn area. I have seen the daffodils attack and the Calvus would just turn sideways and shrug off the attack. I guess this one took a bit too much and got wounded.


----------

